# 2 Out Of 4 Brakes Work



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The past few trips we've been on I've noticed the trailer brakes haven't been working like they used to, they work but not really strong. I looked into it this afternoon and 2 of the 4 are working, one on each side works. I pulled one of the hubs and found the bearing seal is blown with some but not a lot of grease on the inside of the hubs. It's just enough that the brakes don't grab. Looking at the other side there's some grease around the center hub of the wheel that the brake isn't working on so I'm guessing that ones blown out too.

We're supposed to go camping about an hour away this coming weekend and I have a really busy week so I don't think I'll be able to get it to a mechanic for repairs before we go.

I'm leaning towards going since 2 work and our truck is heavy duty enough that stopping hasn't been a problem. Our loaded trailer weighs 5400 which is a little less than half the tow capacity of the truck. DW is concerned and made the good point that if another seal blows we'll have only one brake working on the trailer.

Go with 2 brakes working or wait till we get it fixed?

Mike


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I was camping when I traded my Suburban in for my 1500HD and little did I know that the 7 pin connector on the truck was corroded until I hooked it to my camper to go home. I had trailer lights, but no trailer brakes. I pulled the camper 100 miles home without any brakes. I did not have any problems stopping. I think you will be alright as long as you take it easy and stay away from mountains.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For me it would depend on if there were any hills. If it is more or less flat then go for it. If you have big hills then think twice about it.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Of course, if you have an accident and there's some property damage and there's information that you posted here admitting to full knowledge of defective brakes, you could be in big doodoo.

Why do so many people want to tempt fate when hauling a trailer. It's bad enough if you damage your rig, worse if you or your family gets hurt, even worse if someone else gets hurt, but it's the worst of all if I get hurt!

Do the right thing.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks guys, no steep hills, we've made this drive many times.

I'm not sure towing a 21' trailer that has 2 working brake drums with a 3/4 ton truck qualifies as "tempting fate", I do appreciate the input though. I wouldn't do it if I wasn't comfortable with it.

Mike


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree with CamperAndy completely. I just towed our 28RSDS almost 1000 miles with NO brakes behind an F250. Observe speed laws closely and allow extra-extra follwoing distance. Don't talk on your cell phone, and you'll be fine.

The only way your brakes would ever come under scrutiny is if you get involved in a collision that kills someone. And you won't.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I would take it to a brake shop. They can fix it in a day. Can't be that expensive. Your truck brakes weren't meant to stop a 5k+ trailer. The tow weight has nothing to do with brakes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

4ME said:


> I would take it to a brake shop. They can fix it in a day. Can't be that expensive. Your truck brakes weren't meant to stop a 5k+ trailer. The tow weight has nothing to do with brakes.


I agree. Couldn't see myself leaving home knowing only 50% of my brakes were working.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

Just remember that these electric brakes can fail at any moment. My brakes stop working as I was getting off the highway. They were working and then went to overload and then I got a short display on my Prodigy. When I went to take off they worked for a few hundred miles and then they did the same thing. I finally determined that the brake wire in the rear axle had rubbed bare. It was fixed as soon as I got home. It is sometimes hard to find a short in a wire.

The one time that I had to pull my camper home without brakes was because we had no other options. We had been camping for the weekend when I bought the truck and it was a Sunday night when we first hooked it up. I can say I was a little angry when I found out the plug was messed up, but it was a certified vehicle and my local Chevy dealer fixed it. I can say that my 3/4 truck would stop the camper without brakes about as good as my suburban did with camper brakes.


----------

